# Beztēma >  lēts ķīniešu sienas 5V lādētājs

## janisb02

subj. Uz viņa, protams rakstīts 500mA, kas patiesībā nozīmē kaut kādi 250mA...

Kad šim pieslēdz lielāku slodzi, tad viņš nomet voltus zem 5V (uz kādiem 4.5V) un ierīce vairs nelādējas. 

Lūdzu pakomentējiet vai tur kaut ko var risināt un kāpēc tieši tā notiek? Kāpēc citi barokļi nodeg, bet šis dara šādi?

Vai ir iespējams tur kaut ko pielodēt papildus, piemēram, lielu kondensatoru kas izlīdzinātu to strāvu?

Sorry, ja jautājumi dumji, esmu vecs programmētājs, bet no elektroniskas saprotu tikai pašus pamatus (zinu ar ko rezistors no diodes atšķiras)  ::

----------


## kaspich

maini laadetaju. punkts. neko tur nevar izdariit.

----------


## Delfins

Tas ko tu prasi - no žiguļa Porsche uzrāvienu izspiest  :: 
Pielikt kondiķi - palīdzēs noslāpēt impulsu tikai sākumā, tālāk jau kondiķis nedarbosies. Tev ka programmētajam jau būtu loģiski jāsaprot - nevar paņemt kaut ko no kaut kurienes kur nekā vairs nav palicis  :: 
Ja nevelk, tad nevelk.

----------


## Zalic

tak aizej uz veikalu vai latgaliti un pa dažiem latiem sataisi savu 5V lādētāju

----------


## janisb02

Labi, labi. Jautājums ir tāds - kāpēc viņš nomet to strāvu - kāda komponente par to ir atbildīga - tas mazais tranformātoriņš vai kas cits - kāds māk man izskaidrot? Transformātors būtu vajadzīgs lielāks?
Un kāpēc viņš met strāvu, nevis nodeg - tas nozīmē ka viņš ir /neregulēts/ baroshanas avots vai (kaut kā tā saucas)?

Šeit runa reāli ir par to, ka barošanas shēmiņa var normāli darboties ja slodze ir teiksim 250mA uz ~5V, bet ja pieslēdz lādēties Nokiju, kas grib no viņa zem 800mA vai ko tādu, tad Volti pazūd un ierīce nelādējas tieši dēļ jaudas trūkuma.

----------


## moa

> Tas ko tu prasi - no žiguļa Porsche uzrāvienu izspiest 
> Pielikt kondiķi - palīdzēs noslāpēt impulsu tikai sākumā, tālāk jau kondiķis nedarbosies. Tev ka programmētajam jau būtu loģiski jāsaprot - nevar paņemt kaut ko no kaut kurienes kur nekā vairs nav palicis 
> Ja nevelk, tad nevelk.


 Uzrāvienu nevar. Vajadzīgo spriegumu noturēt barokli pārtaisot var(tas gan nav prāta darbs un neatmaksāsies), tikai protams zaudējot laikā.
No programmētāja viedokļa, laiks ir pietiekami lietojams jēdziens  un lielums. Nekā nav palicis, ja tērē, nu teiksim periodā par daudz, tad nākamam periodam ir jāieilgst. Tīri pēc jaudas kam tādam nav jēgas, bet var stumdīt iekšā pa paciņām, tad to var, tikai ilgāka laikā.
Un te nu varam nonākt pie pielietojuma, kad nav būtiski cik ilgi lādējam balasta aķīti(kaut vai visu nakti), bet pierubījot aktuālo bateriju, to lādēs tik pat ātri, izmantojot uzkrāto pa nakti. Tas nav pāris vadiņus un elementus salodēt gluži, taču nav neizdarāms. Jā, tas ir daudz ilgāks laiks kopējā padarāmā darba, bet varbūt pat tam atrod jēgu.
Protams, ar to, ka zin atšķirību diodei no rezistora būs par maz.

----------


## janisb02

Man interesē tieši *saprast problēmu.* ~1Amp 5V lādētāju var dabūt no ķīnas pa latiem diviem, pat nepērkot vairumā, ar dažādu beigtu ierīču ejošiem lādētājiem (tāpat, kā daudziem no mums) man ir pilna pēcpuse un lādētāja trūkms vai iegūšana šeit nav jautājums.

Šis ne velti ir forums iesācējiem, gribu iesākt saprast kaut ko par šo savu ne-superīgo lādētāju! Plz  ::

----------


## moa

Ja tas ir parasts trafiņš+diožu tilts+kondiķis, tādam vienkārši trafiņš nenodrošina vajadzīgo jaudu.
Uzlādējamais aķis, vai kas tur ir, tērē tik un tik strāvas pie noteiktiem voltiem.
Pie 5V un 500mA tātad trafiņš nepavelk, iespējams rakstītie parametri ir parasta ražotāju šmaukšanās un nespēj to nodrošināt, diezgan droši, ka tā arī ir.

----------


## tornislv

vajag - regulējamu slodzes ekvivalentu, V metru, A metru.
Noņem VA līkni. Tad izjauc un paskaties, vai tas ir transformatora vai impulsu vai vispār kaut kāds tur mazC virknē ar tiltu. Un tad mēs tev izskaidrosim, kur ir vaina. Zinātniski - daikta iekšējā pretestība par lielu. Tautiski - trafs par mazu  ::

----------


## janisb02

Bilde: 
http://content21-foto.inbox.lv/album...Untitled-2.jpg

Mani, kā nezinātāju pārsteidz, ka burtiski vienāda izmēra trafi - viens variants iet, otrs neiet (ir vēl cits lādētajs, kas iet - burtiski šīs plates versija bez A burta). Bet nu saprotu, ka skan stulbi, protams, pēc izskata var būt tāda paša izmēra, bet tinums savādāks...

Tas liek atgriezties pie jautājuma - cik maksātu nomainīt tādu trafu - sporta pēc. elfā jau dārgi, latgalītē?  ::

----------


## ddff

> subj. Uz viņa, protams rakstīts 500mA, kas patiesībā nozīmē kaut kādi 250mA...
> 
> Kad šim pieslēdz lielāku slodzi, tad viņš nomet voltus zem 5V (uz kādiem 4.5V) un ierīce vairs nelādējas. 
> 
> Lūdzu pakomentējiet vai tur kaut ko var risināt un kāpēc tieši tā notiek? Kāpēc citi barokļi nodeg, bet šis dara šādi?
> 
> Vai ir iespējams tur kaut ko pielodēt papildus, piemēram, lielu kondensatoru kas izlīdzinātu to strāvu?
> 
> Sorry, ja jautājumi dumji, esmu vecs programmētājs, bet no elektroniskas saprotu tikai pašus pamatus (zinu ar ko rezistors no diodes atšķiras)


 Borshcham vajag karoti, bet shnjabim glaazi, otraadi nekas nesanaaks. Aciimredzot, esi izveeleejies nepareizo baroshanas bloku savai iekaartai. Kaadu slodzi pieliki, kad spriegums nokrita uz tiem 4.5V?

ddff

----------


## JURIX

> Man ir nelaba aizdoma, ka autors ir tas frukts kurš ss.lv un zip.lv tirgo dealextreme saprkto ĶĪNAS drazu un tagad škrobīgs, ka nesanāk 100% varaka un klienti pieprasa naudu atpakaļ. tāpēc cepās te. Neviens sakarīgs un loģiski domājošs cilvēks  neraudās 50 santīmu lādētāja dēļ, iespējams ka jams ābolu faniem savilcis jūru ar šiem nīkuļiem 
> 
> 
> http://www.zip.lv/show/?i=1377914


 
Pēc šī posta no topika autora ne ziņas, ne miņas. ::

----------


## kaspich

bet - forsh dzeks. buutu izstaastijis situaaciju, piedaavajis kaut vai kaadu smigas pudeli risinaajuma autoram. bet nee - iepi$^&$ veel kadu kapeiku, ilgi raudot..  ::

----------


## Tārps

Scenārijs varētu būt gaužām vienkāršs. Ja es , piemēram, autiņu aķu lādētājam iestādu izejas spriegumu 14,8 V - tas ir spriegums, kad aķis ir pilnībā uzlādējies, un pieslēdzu pietiekami lielu aķi, tad spriegums nokrīt, bet strāva ir liela. Ar laiku, strāva tiecas uz 0A, bet spriegums uz 14,8 V.
   Tas pats ar to telefona lādētāju, ja vien viņš pa ceļam nenosvilst, tad pēc ilgākā laika šā, vai tā, aķis uzlādētos. 
  Secinājums:  nu tas telefona aķis ir tuvu nosprāgšanai un visa uzlādes strāva jau aiziet zudumos. Ja vien nav kādi vēl , jautātāja neatklāti, fakti.

----------


## guguce

Daudzos pleijeros, arī telefonos, ir iekšā komparators, kas neļauj uzlādi, ja spriegums nav ritīgs. 
Un trigeris, kas atvieno ārējo barošanu, kad aķis uzlādējies.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Nu ja to lādētāju patiešām vajag saremontēt, tad uzzīmējam pēc tiem elementiņiem shēmu. Saprotam kā tā strādā. Ķeramies pie skatīšanās kas tur ir par lietu. Ņeman oscilogrāfu, atdalošo trafu 230/230, autotrafu, slēdzam slodzi, sākam lēnā gaitā pētīt kas tur īsti nav. Ja atrodam kādus brīnumus, tad salabojam kā būtu pareizi, kādu slodzi vajadzētu turēt un pārslodzi mazliet patrenējam. Un viss ir kārtībā. Ja tas impulsu transformātors beigts, tad gan jātaisa tai lietai fināls.

----------

